# Need help with Star Wars, Executor Box collection



## theecholondon (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi guys  

can you please help me with this dilema. i want to buy the Executer collectors edition with loads of stuff in it. but is it worth £199?


its been signed by David prowse and anthony daniels

please advise me.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 17, 2005)

spam


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm giving the benefit of doubt here - if this is a genuine question, feel free to tell us any further details of this product that you deem relevant - someone here _may _conceivably know the answer. In any case, I've edited out the direct link to eBay, as commercial links are against forum rules except in special cases. 


cheers


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 17, 2005)

I would say that, as in most commercial products - do _you_ think it's a good price?
If not, exercise your consumer powers in not buying it.

As you asked for opinions......personally, I wouldn't bother as it seems like another cash-in product by George "Show me the Money" Lucas and apart from some "exclusive" artwork, nifty black tin box, and signatures (which you could get for free at any SW convention) there's not much of worth in there.

But I'm not particularly a Star Wars nut so I wouldn't want it anyway.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 17, 2005)

As though we needed any further proof that the Star Wars franchise was (creatively speaking) dead, along comes the Executor Edition.

Anyone here going to the reading of the will?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 18, 2005)

rofl @ Kelpie's remark

*thanks for the chuckle*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, what would you get for £199? Hopefully a lot more than a few DVDs and couple of signatures from supporting cast.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 19, 2005)

£199? Thats a rip off, unless it comes with your own free live Ewok...


----------



## kaneda (Jun 25, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> £199? Thats a rip off, unless it comes with your own free live Ewok...


 
but would you REALLY want an ewok though


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

Ewoks are good for foraging!! And making little weapons!!! And they'll eat your neighbours!!! I'll take one!!!

£199 is a rip off... For that money, I'd want the full cast signatures...

Including: Alec Guiness and Frank Oz and James Earl Jones (Hell, I'd pay £199 just for those three!!)


----------



## kaneda (Jul 1, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> £199 is a rip off... For that money, I'd want the full cast signatures...
> 
> Including: Alec Guiness and Frank Oz and James Earl Jones (Hell, I'd pay £199 just for those three!!)


 
well tm, it just so happens that i have those 3 signatures in my possesion. paypal me £200 quid and i ll send them to you asap


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 2, 2005)

hahahaha

You think I trust you enough to do that??? Hmmm, must get rid of this MUG tattoo on my forehead...


----------

